# Well, I cut myself



## Adirondack (Oct 11, 2014)

Not as stupid as the time long ago I got a new (non-kitchen) knife and wondered how sharp it was and held it to my hand and saw just how sharp it was. (Actually, that happened twice with two different knives.)

Was making heirloom tomato salsa this afternoon with my 240mm Masamoto VG gyuto. Diced onion. Piece of cake. Chopped tomatoes. No problem. Wiped blade clean. Sliced pinky. Trip to urgent care. Pinky glued. It started bleeding again after finishing up salsa, but stopped after a bit.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 11, 2014)

it happens. i have three fingers with numb spots, because of it.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 11, 2014)

What..no stitches?!? :disdain:


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 11, 2014)

ecchef said:


> What..no stitches?!? :disdain:



I had stitches on all of mine. Didn't seem to do much.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 13, 2014)

Cyanoacrylate (Super Glue) is your friend.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 13, 2014)

Especially if you take blood thinners.:happymug:


----------



## XooMG (Oct 13, 2014)

I've taken off a bit of my finger when doing tip draw cuts, but for the most part my knives only bite me with the heel. Good luck with the healing.


----------



## KimBronnum (Oct 13, 2014)

at the moment I'm on peneselline because I cut myself, had the finger stitched up... and continued the thinning-job I was doing on a gyuto a few days later. Remember gloves until the wound has healed - not only when preparing food  Swarf also causes inflammation...
- Kim


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 18, 2014)

At least you didn't do this...I'm schedule for surgery next month to repair the nerve that was damaged. I lost mobility in one finger and loss of feeling in another....

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=11lhssw&s=8#.VEKeofnF90x


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 18, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> Cyanoacrylate (Super Glue) is your friend.



Yep just clean it well before gluing. Used super glue on minor stuff so could keep on working.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 20, 2014)

i cut myself so often, a doctor friend put together a "cut kit" for me and gave it to my for Christmas.

it has some glue packs in there. they are crush-able vials. you break an inner tube and squeeze the glue out of a swab tip. pretty cool!! butterfly stiches..he gave me a full on action pack. i bet i could stop a gunshot wound from bleeding out. i have this clear membrane sheet that i have ZERO idea how to use. 

all because of one oyster opening "event" sheesh!


----------



## slash (Oct 20, 2014)

Adirondack said:


> Not as stupid as the time long ago I got a new (non-kitchen) knife and wondered how sharp it was and held it to my hand and saw just how sharp it was. (Actually, that happened twice with two different knives.)
> 
> Was making heirloom tomato salsa this afternoon with my 240mm Masamoto VG gyuto. Diced onion. Piece of cake. Chopped tomatoes. No problem. Wiped blade clean. Sliced pinky. Trip to urgent care. Pinky glued. It started bleeding again after finishing up salsa, but stopped after a bit.



I had a near miss with same knife 210 version... no way near as bad as yours (well more like scratch) you see the cats were having a scuff just behind me, i lost Consentration for a split second and my index finger flicked out... boom sliced half my nail off and in the moment you think ****sake just goes to show how quick accidents can happen.


----------



## erickso1 (Oct 20, 2014)

slash said:


> I had a near miss with same knife 210 version... no way near as bad as yours (well more like scratch) you see the cats were having a scuff just behind me, i lost Consentration for a split second and my index finger flicked out... boom sliced half my nail off and in the moment you think ****sake just goes to show how quick accidents can happen.




Had this happen last night. Chopping apples with my Forgecraft. 2 year old came screaming through the kitchen, shifted my focus, took off a big chunk of the tip of my thumb. My wife thinks I need to take a knife skills class. I think I need to close off the kitchen.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 20, 2014)

You just learned the hard way to tuck your thumb in. You'll probably never do it again. Most people do it when they are just learning knife skills. I've got a scar on the tip of my thumb from talking to a sexy waitress while julienning onions about ten years ago. Hasn't happened since and probably won't, a valuable lesson learned.


----------



## drawman623 (Nov 3, 2014)

CutFingers said:


> At least you didn't do this...I'm schedule for surgery next month to repair the nerve that was damaged. I lost mobility in one finger and loss of feeling in another....
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=11lhssw&s=8#.VEKeofnF90x



I "did it right" in 1994 when I cut my right palm and severed the digital nerve to the pinky. (Japanese tanto) After a surgery, I found knumbness and experienced sensations of pain even after much of the wound had healed. It took some getting used to. Now 20 years later, I have nearly full "normal" feeling in that finger. I haven't cut myself badly since. Important point about nerve healing...it is slow. It took more than a calendar year before I felt healed, and I think I continued to develop better feeling in the finger for years after that. I expect microsurgery has improved quite a bit in the last two decades. Best of luck.


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 3, 2014)

I go in for surgery tomorrow...No beer for awhile...I'll loose weight and my mind.


----------

